# How about a new category for grilling?



## doug123 (Aug 5, 2006)

I know this is a smoker site, but most people here seem to be avid grillers as well.

How about a separate category or something for grilling?

Seems like a lot of good grilling tips get mixed in with other threads.

Just an idea


----------



## smokemack (Aug 5, 2006)

Hear, hear. Anything cooked outside directly or indirectly over fire is worth conversation, as well its own category. I (although quite new here) second the motion for a "Hot off the Grill" category.


----------

